# good source for base plates?



## billtvt (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a dewalt 625 plunge router, and was wondering where I might find some acrylic or hardboard base plates. I bought an aluminum one from Rockler, which I had to modify but works fine for most applications (except my large raised panel bit, which won't fit through). I watch the Router Workshop, and would like a source to buy some of the accessory items like the jigs, and the plates that accept pins for mortising,
appreciate any comments
thanks


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

billtvt,

One of the best places to get base plates and other jigs is from Oak Park. Oak Park sells many of the items used in The Router Workshop. Their website is www.oak-park.com.

Boricua


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, not knowing where you live the best thing I can suggest is to see if there is a Rockler or Woodcraft store near you. They will have several choices for you to compare, and to my way of thinking it is better to research before buying.


----------



## Peg Leg (Jan 3, 2005)

Bill, Check e-bay. I bought some HDPE plastic cutting board material. 10.5" square and 1/2" thick. I'm going to make them into face plates to replace a thin metal one that I've been using. I got 7 of them for about $14 including the shipping. I plan on cutting them down and using the scraps for anything I can come up with on the router table. They have a lot of different size plastic materials just keep checking. Oh some of the places are selling the scraps from other operations and have numbers that you can call and see about special size requirments that you might have.

good luck.


----------

